# Southwest Audiofest #1 Albuquerque, NM



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

we are also going to do a CAN (Car Audio Nationals) SQ event the same day this event will have a seperate entry fee of $20.00 1/2 of which will go back into the till for the prize money... 1st, 2nd, and 3rd will win some amount of prize money. amount will depend on the number of entries. need a minimum od 5 entries for this. for more info on CAN check out their site at Car Audio Nationals


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

bump


----------

